# Ideas for a face frame in a bathroom?



## PAC1 (23 Sep 2020)

I am looking for ideas for the wood for the frame of a vanity unit in a bathroom, it will be painted and the frame is to go down to the floor?
Tulip is out as it will rot before anyone has had the first shower
Beech, I am not sure is a good idea
Good knot free Pine, maybe
Idigbo, maybe but it does not like moisture
Acoya?
So any recommendations for a good stable wood that will not rot or will it end up as MRMDF.
My other thought was to get round plastic feet (5-10mm thick) and set the frame on them


----------

